# Tactical Strength and Conditioning Facilitator



## amorris127289 (Apr 14, 2015)

Have any of you worked with a Tactical Strength and Conditioning Facilitator? I believe it is a newer topic, but I have been researching a plan B that is not in the military but works hand in hand with them. I have been reading the articles on the NSCA website. I am only ankle deep in the water with knowledge on this topic. I will not name drop, I do not know if it PERSEC, but there is a trainer located in Virginia now, that worked with the 7th down at Eglin, my "home" town, and I am planning to contact him about either interning or getting a job under him while working towards my masters. One of the other articles discussed a guy who worked with Infantry soldiers out in Colorado.

 Is this the future, or the now of training? Using non-military or retired military guys/girls to train the military. 

What are your views or stories of a Tactical Strength and Conditioning Facilitator?

http://www.nsca.com/education/artic...actical-athletes-becoming-a-tsac-facilitator/ 
Author: *Tony Soika*


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 15, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Have any of you worked with a Tactical Strength and Conditioning Facilitator? I believe it is a newer topic, but I have been researching a plan B that is not in the military but works hand in hand with them. I have been reading the articles on the NSCA website. I am only ankle deep in the water with knowledge on this topic. I will not name drop, I do not know if it PERSEC, but there is a trainer located in Virginia now, that worked with the 7th down at Eglin, my "home" town, and I am planning to contact him about either interning or getting a job under him while working towards my masters. One of the other articles discussed a guy who worked with Infantry soldiers out in Colorado.
> 
> Is this the future, or the now of training? Using non-military or retired military guys/girls to train the military.
> 
> ...


Whatever you want to call them, yes. 

In the AF, nearly every Special Tactics unit has a Strength and Conditioning coach that oversees training for the operators, support, and their families. If the units don't have one already, one is coming on line in under a calendar year. 

I hate to burst your bubble here- but you're really, really light on experience and cred needed to throw your name in the ring for one of these positions.  

For example- Vegas has one of the best coaches I have trained under. He has worekd as the Pittsburgh Pirates S/C coach and served a long stint with 3rd group before coming to the Rescue Squadron. These jobs are highly competitive- mainly because the money is there thanks to DoD wide Preservation of The Force and Family (POTFF) initiative. It's a contracted position in all cases, and time and labor intensive.

Needless to say- failure at this position is not tolerated, and there have been a couple instances of guys with very, very short stays.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 15, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Whatever you want to call them, yes.
> 
> In the AF, nearly every Special Tactics unit has a Strength and Conditioning coach that oversees training for the operators, support, and their families. If the units don't have one already, one is coming on line in under a calendar year.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response.

I understand I am extremely light in this area. All I have right now is a year and a half of D1 internship experience (not much, but to get your SCCC cert you must have 640hrs of interning under a master S&C coach, which I have been doing and will continue to do until I graduate). I planned on interning with someone, like the guy in Vegas, or somewhere else, so I do not believe it would cost the DoD anything, but I could be wrong. You have to start somewhere though and I am not sure where to begin once I graduate or if I should go ahead and start working towards certain certifications.

Every big name person has a list a mile long of credentials of where they were and many are prior military or LEO or Fire, from what I have seen so far. I was curious if one, myself, could intern under these guys or if you have to start with a team/school and work your way into the system just to learn from them. 

 I am looking into this outside of this website and I have reached out to a couple of the people who have done or are doing this for their profession. On NSCA they were making it seem like the next push (from conferences a year ago).

You mentioned there being someone of these positions for the AF during training, does this include the different places throughout the pipelines, or were you referring to duty stations?


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 15, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> 
> You mentioned there being someone of these positions for the AF during training, does this include the different places throughout the pipelines, or were you referring to duty stations?


Both. There are positions newly created for the pipeline (here at Kirtland) and the operational units, both on the AFSOC side and the ACC side. The Guard/Reserve has a little more leeway on who they hire (just like their operators), but they also employ SC coaches.


----------



## Etype (Apr 16, 2015)

Like @amlove21 alluded to, all the ones I have ever met came from pro sports teams.


----------

